# Looking for a legitimate breeder in Colorado



## badnova (May 17, 2013)

Hi all. I'm wanting to get a pair of rats - my first ones! - in Colorado but I'm having a hard time finding a breeder. I attempted to contact the breeders in the sticky post but 1 no longer exists and the other doesn't respond. Does anyone know of any other breeder in CO?Thanks.


----------



## Ratty_Mama2 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello,I too had the same problem with founding a breeder in Colorado. Someone I did find lives near Denver, if that is convenient. You have maybe heard of her... her website is www.camarattery.com. She is a rat breeder. She is pretty strict about her rats but there are many good reviews on her. Hope I helped Tell me if you find anyone else.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Amy from Camarattery is a bit strange and controversial in the breeder world, but it's worth contacting her.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> Amy from Camarattery is a bit strange and controversial in the breeder world, but it's worth contacting her.


What's controversial about her? Just curious.


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

Innovative yet old fashioned common since is more like it. Most misunderstood is a better description. Controversial no.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I've adopted rats from her before and she tended to be a bit misleading regarding her pedigrees. Not overly so, but enough to look back upon and raise a brow.

Additionally, there is some information that she puts out that is just plain wrong. For instance, she continually insists that mushrooms, ALL mushrooms, will poison rats within hours and must not ever be fed.

All in all, minor things in general. As I said before, she is still worth contacting if you are near the Denver area.


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

What pedigree info make you raise a brow? They are accurate and through and well archived. And many people don't agree on mushrooms.


----------

